# Whta does dac type mean



## mr gamer 22

Okay so I just bought an 8800gt from nvidia and im watching this video http://www.pcworld.idg.com.au/videoview/181888 and at about 2:11 in I hear that integrated graphics thing is very bad and you can not install a card.
So just to make sure because when I tried to install my 8800gt it didnt fit in the agp slot theres this green chip thing but I dont know if thats a graphics card or not.

So I looked in dxdiag on display and for dac type it says integrated ramdac does that mean I cant install my card because im pretty sure I have an agp slot but still ahh nooooooooo.

Also if I were to take a pic of the inside of my harddrive with all the slots and things could that help you in dtermining.


----------



## AMD Fanboy

alright, let's talk about AGP and 8800GTs. AGP (Accelerated Graphics Port) has been a dead technology for a number of years now. In fact, if you have an AGP Slot on your Motherboard, i would say that you have a bit more upgrading to do before you try to push that kind of Video Processing power. The 8800GT is a PCI-E Video Card. I'm guessing that the "Green chip thing" is your SLI Bridge. That is what you use when you want to run 2 Video cards together in tandem. 

Would you please post some specification of the computer that you're trying to install this card into?


----------



## mr gamer 22

CPU

2 processors running - AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+

CPU Speed

2.61 GHz Performance Rated at 7.50 GHz

System RAM

2.9 GB

Device

NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE nForce 430 ()

chip type GeForce 6150SE nForce 430 ()

DAC type integrated ramdac

Approx total memory

1336 mb

Drivers

main driver nvd3dum.dll

version 7.15.0011.6222

ddi version 9Ex


----------



## AMD Fanboy

well, the good new is that you PROBABLY don't have an AGP slot on an AM2 Motherboard.

The bad news is that you probably WERE putting it in the right slot.

By Specs what i meant was the Manufacturer and model number of your Motherboard. Did you buy the computer off the shelf? If you did, what brand and model is it? This information will help me determine what options you have.

BTW, another thing to consider is power. did you connect power to the video card? there should be a power connector right there on the back of the card. that's an important detail.


----------



## mr gamer 22

AMD Fanboy said:


> well, the good new is that you PROBABLY don't have an AGP slot on an AM2 Motherboard.
> 
> The bad news is that you probably WERE putting it in the right slot.
> 
> By Specs what i meant was the Manufacturer and model number of your Motherboard. Did you buy the computer off the shelf? If you did, what brand and model is it? This information will help me determine what options you have.
> 
> BTW, another thing to consider is power. did you connect power to the video card? there should be a power connector right there on the back of the card. that's an important detail.



Where do I find that information My computers an hp pavilion model a6237c.

To your second question well When I went to put it in I tried to line it up but it was like the side of it where these white connector looking things were hit the side of the casing. So i didnt even mess with the power at that point.


----------



## AMD Fanboy

well, i did some checking. You don't have an AGP slot. You have a total of 4 Slots. One of them should be colored with a tab on the end. that's your PCI-E x16 Slot. You also have a X1 slot and 2 Regular PCI slots. Judging by what i've read about your Motherboard, I would say the problem your having is with the Length of the card since your motherboard is a Micro ATX. Most likely HP didn't leave you enough room for a good aftermarket Video Card. It's not surprising since that's a normal desktop model. Off the shelf Computers aren't the best for Gaming my friend. Alot of times they load them with Proprietary Parts and stick em in cramped, complicated cases like what you probably have there. I could be way off base here, but that's the only thing i can think of that would prevent you from installing that card.


----------



## mr gamer 22

AMD Fanboy said:


> well, i did some checking. You don't have an AGP slot. You have a total of 4 Slots. One of them should be colored with a tab on the end. that's your PCI-E x16 Slot. You also have a X1 slot and 2 Regular PCI slots. Judging by what i've read about your Motherboard, I would say the problem your having is with the Length of the card since your motherboard is a Micro ATX. Most likely HP didn't leave you enough room for a good aftermarket Video Card. It's not surprising since that's a normal desktop model. Off the shelf Computers aren't the best for Gaming my friend. Alot of times they load them with Proprietary Parts and stick em in cramped, complicated cases like what you probably have there. I could be way off base here, but that's the only thing i can think of that would prevent you from installing that card.




So your saying the card I bought is to big for my case anyway to break it down a tiny bit without destorying it or is my situation hopeless.


----------



## AMD Fanboy

without actually being there to survey the situation, i would have to say yes, the thing is too big. I wouldn't start breaking stuff to make it fit. If it's too long, then you can't really do anything about it. it's just too long.


----------

